# Thursday pickup!!



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

An afternoon at my favorite tobacco shop!! Guaranteed I have more with me than I was intended to bring!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn those look good!:dribble::dribble:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Dude. Fantastic!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Freakin awesome!!Wanna share :lol:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

dude you are insane!!


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

very nice pick up!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I will be over here drueling on myself if anyone needs me.. wow what a pic up!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh how I wish to retire to a CC friendly country!!!!!
Damn embargo!!!!


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wowowowowow


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

whaaaaaaaat


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

awesome just awesome


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

YUMMMMMY!!!!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Man you guys amaze me. You go to the B&M and come back with a daily haul bigger than the contents of my entire humidor. What do you guys do for a livin' on this board? :lol:


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

great pickups..they look real good!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

wow thats incredible! what a haul!

hey ya know my birthday is coming up next sat.....lol


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Bodacious dude


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Dam Toni, Those look GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

WarHorse said:


> Man you guys amaze me. You go to the B&M and come back with a daily haul bigger than the contents of my entire humidor. What do you guys do for a livin' on this board? :lol:


I would like to know also:lol:. That's a nice score!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

awesome selection of smoke there, enjoy!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pickups!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice...some look like they have some age on them


----------



## eodcole (Feb 21, 2008)

Awesome looking haul there Toni.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice lineup and definitely some plumage going on there. 

That La Gloria all the way to the left is a very tasty stick!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> YUMMMMMY!!!!


^^^^ What Gerry said!:dribble:Now I want send me that Montecristo Churchill EL right now!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice grabs! :dribble:


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

um, wow...


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

I recognize the price bands. Do all shops in Belgium use those? They look like ones they put on cigars bought in Luxembourg. Nice pickup.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy $h!t man it looks nice!!!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Good thing they are not around me.I would beat you up for some of those. It's great some BOTL have so much dough to roll out for cigars.!
Rock ON!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Those are some good looking smokes. Enjoy


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

:dribble: wow that's a sweet pick up.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very very nice!!!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

yeah that's an awesome pickup


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

GotaCohiba said:


> Oh how I wish to retire to a CC friendly country!!!!!
> Damn embargo!!!!


:biggrin: Will we change??


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Research-Colin said:


> I recognize the price bands. Do all shops in Belgium use those? They look like ones they put on cigars bought in Luxembourg. Nice pickup.


Actually, they are Dutch. My friend has a Tobbaco shop in the Nederlands. We have the same here In Belgium but they are white. They are on all cigars which are sold separately, on closed boxes there is one price band on top of the box.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Thats not Plume,its mold.You better send them all to me for proper disposal!!!Wouldn't want you to smoke moldy cigars.:teacher::helloooo:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

And now the good news!!

they are all back out the door!

towards.... USA


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Those look damn nice!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> Those look damn nice!


No they "are" damn nice!! :lol:


----------



## starfish (Sep 1, 2008)

Very nice pick-up!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

I think I know where a few are going.:roflmao::whoohoo:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Time to kick some a$$ Toni nice looking sticks!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

htown said:


> I think I know where a few are going.:roflmao::whoohoo:


Do you?? :roflmao:


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

What the... How did you... ionakjfjaoiuxzolwixcbggoemci


----------

